# World of Warcraft: welche Rasse spielen Sie?



## Administrator (10. Februar 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## DJMars (10. Februar 2005)

[x] Keine, aber für PCG scheints ja nicht möglich dass irgendwer das spiel nicht spielt


----------



## Leptosom (10. Februar 2005)

DJMars am 10.02.2005 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Keine, aber für PCG scheints ja nicht möglich dass irgendwer das spiel nicht spielt



Naja...wenn man das Spiel schon seit Monaten derart hyped (Obwohl WoW es im Gegensatz zu The Fall durchaus verdient hat) dann hat gefälligst auch jeder Leser das Spiel zu spielen...

Also los, kaufen, marsch marsch !!!!!


----------



## Carnag (10. Februar 2005)

Glaube kaum dass sich viele Spieler nur auf eine Rasse beschränken werden beim Spielen. Da würde man sich ja einen Riesenanteil des Spielinhalts entgehenlassen...


----------



## Xyr0n (10. Februar 2005)

Ja 55€ für das Spiel und dann noch ~ 10/ monat   

dafür kauf ich mir lieber was anderes

Aba wenn ich zufällig nen Acc bekomm ,würde ich einen N811 nehemn ;D


----------



## Vash_X (10. Februar 2005)

Ich steh' da eher auf Ästhetik. 

Ich muss schon sagen, die Menschen-Weibchen haben die fantastisch hinbekommen!  

P.S.: 45,95 € bei amazon.de

Zugegeben, für ein MMORPG ist es etwas teuer, gerade wegen der monatlichen Gebühren, die 12 € betragen werden. Aber das Spiel ist es vom ersten Bit an wert. Das schlägt alle MMORPG's um Längen!


----------



## Divenow_worklater (10. Februar 2005)

Vash_X am 10.02.2005 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich steh' da eher auf Ästhetik.
> 
> Ich muss schon sagen, die Menschen-Weibchen haben die fantastisch hinbekommen!
> 
> ...




Habs heute für €34,99 gekauft und die €10-12 sind nach meiner Beta-Erfahrung jeden Cent wert.


----------



## L337N00B (10. Februar 2005)

Ist es vielleicht auch ok, wenn man sich dieses Spiel evtl. NICHT kauft, und stattdessen lieber seinen Real-Life-Charakter auf Stufe 1337 hochlevelt, anstatt in die Rolle eines 72-Polygon-Monsters zu schlüpfen und monatlich Geld bezahlt, um in dieser ach so schönen bunten Pixel-Welt *hust* "leben" zu dürfen, in der sich NUR Schwachsinnige tummeln?
Oder geht man mit Betreten dieser Webseite die Verpflichtung ein, sich diesem Schwachsinn hinzugeben?
Diese Umfragen bezüglich dieses Produktes (WoW) halte ich für überflüssig und störend, genauso das Extra-Forum für dieses eine (!) Spiel. Wie wär's wenn man nicht die Quickpolls misbraucht, sondern eine gesonderte Umfrage startet für die wenigen interessierten, ohne gleich alle anderen zu nerven?!? Stattdessen hätte man auch zu Beginn dieser Aktion mal fragen können "Interessieren Sie sich für WoW?" Dann hätte man ja gesehen, dass dieses Produkt nicht allzu viele Freunde hat und die restlichen 213 Umfragen wären überflüssig gewesen.
Genauso stört mich die Form der "Berichterstattung". Da wird man ja förmlich durch in nahezu allen Belangen vollkommen überzogene Wertungen, Extra-Spezials und diesen toxischen Aufkleber (Sind da irgendwelche Sucht-Pheromone drin? Und warum leuchtet der, wenn man ihn an den Fernseher hält?   ) gezwungen, dieses Spiel zu kaufen.
Wer ein richtiges Leben hat, braucht sich doch nicht in diese quietschbunte Pseudo-Welt zu verkriechen (WoW), und hat sicher auch kein Interesse an diesem Spiel.
Danke, dass ich in Zukunft von diesem SPAM verschont bleibe.


----------



## McDrake (10. Februar 2005)

L337N00B am 10.02.2005 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es vielleicht auch ok, wenn man sich dieses Spiel evtl. NICHT kauft, und stattdessen lieber seinen Real-Life-Charakter auf Stufe 1337 hochlevelt, anstatt in die Rolle eines 72-Polygon-Monsters zu schlüpfen und monatlich Geld bezahlt, um in dieser ach so schönen bunten Pixel-Welt *hust* "leben" zu dürfen, in der sich NUR Schwachsinnige tummeln?
> Oder geht man mit Betreten dieser Webseite die Verpflichtung ein, sich diesem Schwachsinn hinzugeben?
> Diese Umfragen bezüglich dieses Produktes (WoW) halte ich für überflüssig und störend, genauso das Extra-Forum für dieses eine (!) Spiel. Wie wär's wenn man nicht die Quickpolls misbraucht, sondern eine gesonderte Umfrage startet für die wenigen interessierten, ohne gleich alle anderen zu nerven?!? Stattdessen hätte man auch zu Beginn dieser Aktion mal fragen können "Interessieren Sie sich für WoW?" Dann hätte man ja gesehen, dass dieses Produkt nicht allzu viele Freunde hat und die restlichen 213 Umfragen wären überflüssig gewesen.
> Genauso stört mich die Form der "Berichterstattung". Da wird man ja förmlich durch in nahezu allen Belangen vollkommen überzogene Wertungen, Extra-Spezials und diesen toxischen Aufkleber (Sind da irgendwelche Sucht-Pheromone drin? Und warum leuchtet der, wenn man ihn an den Fernseher hält?   ) gezwungen, dieses Spiel zu kaufen.
> ...



*tröst*


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (10. Februar 2005)

Xyr0n am 10.02.2005 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja 55€ für das Spiel und dann noch ~ 10/ monat
> 
> dafür kauf ich mir lieber was anderes
> 
> Aba wenn ich zufällig nen Acc bekomm ,würde ich einen N811 nehemn ;D




wo habt ihr immer die preise her?
bei karstadt für 39 euro  wer mehr zahlt ist selber schuld


----------



## Vivi (10. Februar 2005)

@Divenow_worklater

Wo hast du das Spiel für 35 öre gekauft???  
Ich werds morgen sehen wie viel das kostet. Hoffentlich nicht so viel.  

Und ich muss sagen mich  kotzt das langsam an das ständig irgendwelche Leute hier in die Forums für WoW reinschreiben müssen das das Spiel scheiße ist. Warum geht ihr dann überhaupt auf solche Foren??? Wenn es euch nicht interessiert dann lasst es halt sein. Aber wahrscheinlich habt ihr das Spiel selber noch nicht einnmal gespielt also könnt ihr euch gar kein Urteil darüber machen. Oder ihr werdet das Spiel spielen, wollt aber bloß mal schauen wie die anderen reagieren wenn man sowas in ein Forum reinschreibt. Ich wollte euch nur mal sagen das is Kindergarten ständig über irgendwas abzulässtern besonders wenn man noch nicht mal weis wie es überhaupt ist. Also es werden noch sehr viele neue Threads geöffnet werden für WoW  und bitte verschont mich und die anderen mit solchen niveaulosen Kommentaren.  

DANKE SCHÖN.  

Vivi


----------



## Millenium (10. Februar 2005)

L337N00B am 10.02.2005 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es vielleicht auch ok, wenn man sich dieses Spiel evtl. NICHT kauft, und stattdessen lieber seinen Real-Life-Charakter auf Stufe 1337 hochlevelt, anstatt in die Rolle eines 72-Polygon-Monsters zu schlüpfen und monatlich Geld bezahlt, um in dieser ach so schönen bunten Pixel-Welt *hust* "leben" zu dürfen, in der sich NUR Schwachsinnige tummeln?
> Oder geht man mit Betreten dieser Webseite die Verpflichtung ein, sich diesem Schwachsinn hinzugeben?
> Diese Umfragen bezüglich dieses Produktes (WoW) halte ich für überflüssig und störend, genauso das Extra-Forum für dieses eine (!) Spiel. Wie wär's wenn man nicht die Quickpolls misbraucht, sondern eine gesonderte Umfrage startet für die wenigen interessierten, ohne gleich alle anderen zu nerven?!? Stattdessen hätte man auch zu Beginn dieser Aktion mal fragen können "Interessieren Sie sich für WoW?" Dann hätte man ja gesehen, dass dieses Produkt nicht allzu viele Freunde hat und die restlichen 213 Umfragen wären überflüssig gewesen.
> Genauso stört mich die Form der "Berichterstattung". Da wird man ja förmlich durch in nahezu allen Belangen vollkommen überzogene Wertungen, Extra-Spezials und diesen toxischen Aufkleber (Sind da irgendwelche Sucht-Pheromone drin? Und warum leuchtet der, wenn man ihn an den Fernseher hält?   ) gezwungen, dieses Spiel zu kaufen.
> ...



....Sprach der L337N00B. Aua aua, da tut ja schon das lesen weh.


----------



## Worrel (11. Februar 2005)

L337N00B am 10.02.2005 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es vielleicht auch ok, wenn man sich dieses Spiel evtl. NICHT kauft, und stattdessen lieber seinen Real-Life-Charakter auf Stufe 1337 hochlevelt, anstatt in die Rolle eines 72-Polygon-Monsters zu schlüpfen und monatlich Geld bezahlt, um in dieser ach so schönen bunten Pixel-Welt *hust* "leben" zu dürfen, in der sich NUR Schwachsinnige tummeln?


Schön, daß du von denen, die das Spiel spielen wollen, Rücksicht verlangst, selber aber alle Spieler erstmal als Schwachsinnige darstellst.  
Btw: sämtliche Computerspiele bestehen aus bunten Pixelwelten. Wenn du keine Computerspiele magst, was willlst du dann auf dieser Seite ?



> Diese Umfragen bezüglich dieses Produktes (WoW) halte ich für überflüssig und störend, genauso das Extra-Forum für dieses eine (!) Spiel. Wie wär's wenn man nicht die Quickpolls misbraucht, sondern eine gesonderte Umfrage startet für die wenigen interessierten, ohne gleich alle anderen zu nerven?!?


Verstehe ich das richtig ? 
Da werden schon alle Anstrengungen unternommen, daß die sich-nicht-für-WoW-interessierenden möglichst wenig Threads dazu zu Gesicht bekommen, indem man ein eigenes Forum dafür erstellt, und das findest du störend ?  

Was wäre dir denn lieber ? Wenn die WoW Threads auch noch im Action und im Politik Forum auftauchen ? 

Dich regt wirklich auf, wenn 4 (VIER! - nicht 213) Quickpolls zu WoW vorhanden sind ?



> Stattdessen hätte man auch zu Beginn dieser Aktion mal fragen können "Interessieren Sie sich für WoW?"


Du könntest aber ebenso einfach alle WoW Umfragen ignorieren. Ist auch besser für den Blutdruck    



> ... diesen toxischen Aufkleber (Sind da irgendwelche Sucht-Pheromone drin? Und warum leuchtet der, wenn man ihn an den Fernseher hält?   )


Warum hältst du den Aufkleber denn an den Fernseher ? :-o



> Wer ein richtiges Leben hat, braucht sich doch nicht in diese quietschbunte Pseudo-Welt zu verkriechen (WoW), und hat sicher auch kein Interesse an diesem Spiel.


Du scheinst ein Problem zu haben: Laut deinem Posting kannst du nämlich nicht zwischen Realität und Spiel unterscheiden,  sonst würdest du wissen, daß es nur ein Spiel ist und kein Ersatzleben.
Außerdem gilt immer noch: egal was, zuviel ist ungesund.



> Danke, dass ich in Zukunft von diesem SPAM verschont bleibe.


Dito.

/logout


----------



## Divenow_worklater (11. Februar 2005)

Vivi am 10.02.2005 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> @Divenow_worklater
> 
> Wo hast du das Spiel für 35 öre gekauft???
> Ich werds morgen sehen wie viel das kostet. Hoffentlich nicht so viel.
> ...



Habs bei Duttenhofer in Würzburg gekauft. Bei Media Markt kostets €39,90.


----------



## L337N00B (11. Februar 2005)

Worrel am 11.02.2005 00:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, daß du von denen, die das Spiel spielen wollen, Rücksicht verlangst, selber aber alle Spieler erstmal als Schwachsinnige darstellst.
> Btw: sämtliche Computerspiele bestehen aus bunten Pixelwelten. Wenn du keine Computerspiele magst, was willlst du dann auf dieser Seite ?


Ich verlange nicht von den Spielern Rücksicht, sondern von den Personen, die für diese Webseite und die Gestaltung des dazugehörigen Heftes  verantwortlich sind. Das habe ich aber auch klar zu Ausdruck gebracht. Ich bezog mich, wie kaum zu übersehen war, auf Quickpolls, Forum und dergleichen.



> Verstehe ich das richtig ?
> Da werden schon alle Anstrengungen unternommen, daß die sich-nicht-für-WoW-interessierenden möglichst wenig Threads dazu zu Gesicht bekommen, indem man ein eigenes Forum dafür erstellt, und das findest du störend ?


Dass die dieser Sekte angehörenden isoliert werden, finde ich richtig, nur nicht die Art und Weise. Man hätte das ganze auch MMORG-Forum o.ä. nennen können und nicht nach dem Namen, dieses einen Spiels. Das erweckt den Eindruck, als hätte es einen Sonderstatus, was aber nicht korrekt ist.



> Dich regt wirklich auf, wenn 4 (VIER! - nicht 213) Quickpolls zu WoW vorhanden sind?


Die Masse der Gesamtheit zu diesem Spiel gehörigen Werbe-Aktionen stört mich und die Art und Weise, wie sie vollzogen werden. Ich habe keine Möglichkeit, bei den Quickpolls fehlendes Interesse an diesem Spiel zu bekunden etc. Diese Umfragen und die Art, wie über das Spiel berichtet wird, erwecken den Eindruck, als ob dieses mittelmäßige Produkt das ultimative Über-Spiel wäre, was aber nicht der Fall ist - davon habe ich mich selbst überzeugt.



> Du könntest aber ebenso einfach alle WoW Umfragen ignorieren. Ist auch besser für den Blutdruck.


Sicher kann ich das ignorieren - ich bin auch bemüht - aber wie gesagt habe ich das Gefühl, man wolle mir dieses Produkt aufzwängen. Bisher gab es zu keinem Spiel so viele Polls, besonders nicht mit naherzu gleichen Fragen (Welcher Modus, welche Rasse, welches Volk, ...). Sowas gehört in eine Gesonderte Umfrage, an der nur interessierte teilnehmen. Die Quickpolls sollten zum Befragen der Allgemeinheit genutzt und nicht für solch belanglosen Schwachsinn missbraucht werden.



> Warum hältst du den Aufkleber denn an den Fernseher ?


Probier's doch mal aus...



> Du scheinst ein Problem zu haben: Laut deinem Posting kannst du nämlich nicht zwischen Realität und Spiel unterscheiden,  sonst würdest du wissen, daß es nur ein Spiel ist und kein Ersatzleben.
> Außerdem gilt immer noch: egal was, zuviel ist ungesund.


Nein, nicht ICH habe ein Problem. 
Wie man mit mittelmäßigen Deutschkenntnissen meinem Beitrag entnehmen kann, übe ich Kritik an Personen, die sich solch einem Programm hingeben, und selbst von "Sucht" sprechen, wie es z.B. gewisse Redakteure (aus welchem Grund auch immer) zu tun pflegen. 
Wer sich ernsthaft mit einer solchen Pseudo-Welt auf diese Weise identifizieren kann und derart viel Zeit damit vergeudet, DER hat ein Problem.

Im übrigen habe ich schon in meinem ersten Beitrag das alles KLAR zu Ausdruck gebracht.
Wenn man sich kritisch über meine Meinung äußern will, sollte man wenigstens verstanden haben, was ich schreibe.


----------



## Millenium (11. Februar 2005)

> Dass die dieser Sekte angehörenden isoliert werden, finde ich richtig, nur nicht die Art und Weise. Man hätte das ganze auch MMORG-Forum o.ä. nennen können und nicht nach dem Namen, dieses einen Spiels. Das erweckt den Eindruck, als hätte es einen Sonderstatus, was aber nicht korrekt ist.



Du solltest die Definiton einer Sekte nochmal nachschlagen und mal nicht ganz so ausfallend hier auftreten. Der Ton macht die Musik. Angesichts der Verkaufszahlen und der Begeisterung der aktiven Spieler kann man durchaus von einem Sonderstatus sprechen.



> Die Masse der Gesamtheit zu diesem Spiel gehörigen Werbe-Aktionen stört mich und die Art und Weise, wie sie vollzogen werden. Ich habe keine Möglichkeit, bei den Quickpolls fehlendes Interesse an diesem Spiel zu bekunden etc. Diese Umfragen und die Art, wie über das Spiel berichtet wird, erwecken den Eindruck, als ob dieses mittelmäßige Produkt das ultimative Über-Spiel wäre, was aber nicht der Fall ist - davon habe ich mich selbst überzeugt.



Subjektiv, für mich ist es ein Überspiel, für dich nicht. Lässt sich nicht drüber streiten. Hier gilt: Arroganz ist unangebracht, auch mal andere Meinungen aktzeptieren. Ich kann dich nämlich verstehen, es ist wie mit den Bayern: Entweder man mag sie, oder sie gehen einem tierisch auf die Nerven 



> Sicher kann ich das ignorieren - ich bin auch bemüht - aber wie gesagt habe ich das Gefühl, man wolle mir dieses Produkt aufzwängen. Bisher gab es zu keinem Spiel so viele Polls, besonders nicht mit naherzu gleichen Fragen (Welcher Modus, welche Rasse, welches Volk, ...). Sowas gehört in eine Gesonderte Umfrage, an der nur interessierte teilnehmen. Die Quickpolls sollten zum Befragen der Allgemeinheit genutzt und nicht für solch belanglosen Schwachsinn missbraucht werden.


Vergleiche HL2, wenn nicht sogar mehr Threads zu dem besagten Spiel. Die PC Games befriedigt damit nur das besondere Interesse einer breiten Masse an Spielern, verstehe nicht was daran falsch sein soll.



> Nein, nicht ICH habe ein Problem.
> Wie man mit mittelmäßigen Deutschkenntnissen meinem Beitrag entnehmen kann, übe ich Kritik an Personen, die sich solch einem Programm hingeben, und selbst von "Sucht" sprechen, wie es z.B. gewisse Redakteure (aus welchem Grund auch immer) zu tun pflegen.
> Wer sich ernsthaft mit einer solchen Pseudo-Welt auf diese Weise identifizieren kann und derart viel Zeit damit vergeudet, DER hat ein Problem.



Ok, kann ich nachvollziehen das dir das verschlossen bleibt. Es ist aber eine Sucht bei manchen Menschen und wer sich mit wem oder was Identifizieren kann solltest du jedem Menschen selbst überlassen. Manche vergeuden ihre Zeit im Schützenverein, andere spielen Fussball ( so wie ich) und wieder andere WoW. Allgemein bleibt doch nur festzustellen: Die Zeit auf Erden ist begrenzt, möge jeder mit ihr anfangen wozu er Lust hat.

Grüsse


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (11. Februar 2005)

L337N00B am 10.02.2005 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ein richtiges Leben hat, braucht sich doch nicht in diese quietschbunte Pseudo-Welt zu verkriechen (WoW), und hat sicher auch kein Interesse an diesem Spiel.


Wer ein echtes Leben hat, wird sie sich niemals "L337N00B" in einem Forum nennen. 



			
				L337N00B schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen habe ich schon in meinem ersten Beitrag das alles KLAR zu Ausdruck gebracht.


Naja, unterm Strich gefällt dir das bunte WoW nicht und der ganze Rummel, der veranstaltet wird.
Da hätte ein einziger Satz gereicht.


----------



## major-dutch (11. Februar 2005)

[x] Ich besitze das Spiel nicht

Die Auswahl "Keine", "Nichts" oder "Interessiert mich nicht" fehlt oft bei
den Quick-Polls.

-md


----------



## L337N00B (11. Februar 2005)

@Millenium: Richtige Sachen, die du da sagst.


			
				Millenium am 11.02.2005 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, kann ich nachvollziehen das dir das verschlossen bleibt. Es ist aber eine Sucht bei manchen Menschen und wer sich mit wem oder was Identifizieren kann solltest du jedem Menschen selbst überlassen. Manche vergeuden ihre Zeit im Schützenverein, andere spielen Fussball ( so wie ich) und wieder andere WoW. Allgemein bleibt doch nur festzustellen: Die Zeit auf Erden ist begrenzt, möge jeder mit ihr anfangen wozu er Lust hat.


Ich habe kein Poblem damit, wenn jemand WoW toll findet.
Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, als ob wir alle es toll finden SOLLEN.
Diese Polls setzen ja eigentlich alle voraus, das wir das Spiel aktuell oder potentiell besitzen - und das stört mich. 
Polls die an die Allgemeinheit gerichtet sind, sollen auch für die Allgemeiheit beantwortbar sein, sonst ist das Ergebnis ohnehin nicht aussagekräftig.


----------



## L337N00B (11. Februar 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 11.02.2005 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ein echtes Leben hat, wird sie sich niemals "L337N00B" in einem Forum nennen.


Ist gut, Moppelchen.   
(Meinen Nick habe ich mir nicht selbst ausgedacht - der wurde mir sozusagen aufgedrängt. Seitdem heiße ich immer so, wenn's um Games geht. Der Name hat natürlich auch den Vorteil, dass man NIE ernst genommen wird.   )



> Naja, unterm Strich gefällt dir das bunte WoW nicht und der ganze Rummel, der veranstaltet wird.
> Da hätte ein einziger Satz gereicht.


Theoretisch schon, praktisch nicht.
Dem fehlt nämlich entscheident die nötige Deutlichkeit. Sowas wird einfach überlesen und taugt nicht um seinen Ärger über diesen WoW-Unfug zum Ausdruck zu bringen.


----------



## L337N00B (11. Februar 2005)

Worrel am 11.02.2005 00:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Dich regt wirklich auf, wenn 4 (VIER! - nicht 213) Quickpolls zu WoW vorhanden sind ?


5.   
Also 4 zu viel.


----------



## blasmnwhism (13. Februar 2005)

DJMars am 10.02.2005 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Keine, aber für PCG scheints ja nicht möglich dass irgendwer das spiel nicht spielt



so oder ähnlich hätte ich es auch ausgedrückt


----------



## BlueLabel (14. Februar 2005)

Vash_X am 10.02.2005 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich steh' da eher auf Ästhetik.
> 
> Ich muss schon sagen, die Menschen-Weibchen haben die fantastisch hinbekommen!
> 
> ...




Erstmal zu dieser aussage! Wie kannst du meinen das es alle MMORPG's um Längen schlägt (hast du alle anderen gespielt? NEIN).....wenn du NC2 gespielt hast wirst du meiner meinung erstmal so eine behauptung aufstellen dürfen, davor nicht!!! Tut mir leid aber ich leg mehr Wert auf ein Spiel was von Erfahrenen, Fähigen, und sicher überlegten Hertsellern is und nicht so ein sinnloses "das spielt jeder also muss ich es auch Spielen"....Spiel!


----------



## BlueLabel (14. Februar 2005)

Vivi am 10.02.2005 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> @Divenow_worklater
> 
> Wo hast du das Spiel für 35 öre gekauft???
> Ich werds morgen sehen wie viel das kostet. Hoffentlich nicht so viel.
> ...



SOLCHE DUMMEN AUSSAGEN!!!

weist du warum, wir so über das Spiel reden?
weil haufen dummer Kinder meinen das, das Spiel so scheisse toll is, es schlägt alle anderen Spiele um weiten, es ist der Hammer schlecht hin, alles andere kann man vergessen....

Das sind die, die solche Spiele zum ersten mal Spielen, die meinen sooo die könner zu sein, die erfahrungen in solchen Spielen seit Jahren haben (vielleicht ein Monat) und die uns belestigen weil wir halt auf anderes als auf solchen Kinderfaxenqullemist stehen!  

Erklär mir bitte einwas? Warum werden andere Spiele nicht so hochherzlich Willkommen geheissen wie WoW?
(Alle Features gibts schon seit Jahren in anderen Spielen und nur weil die Entwickler nen scheiß haufen Kohle haben, lässt sich PcGames einfach mal schön bestechen)


----------



## BlueLabel (14. Februar 2005)

Übrigens der Vote ist ja für den arsch!

"weis ich nicht / enthaltung"

BITTE WAS.....ich geh mal davon aus das man es wissen sollte welche Rasse man Spielt, um es klar zu erklären, DIESER PUNKT VERFÄLSCHT DEN VOTE!

Ganz einfach wäre doch gwessen "ich hab das Spiel nicht"; "KEINE"; oder irgendwas anderes aber "weis ich nicht" zu ner frage "welche Rasse spielen Sie"

     
Ehm ich brauch ein Krankenhaus, entweder wollen die einen verarschen....


----------



## L337N00B (16. Februar 2005)

BlueLabel am 14.02.2005 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens der Vote ist ja für den arsch!
> 
> "weis ich nicht / enthaltung"
> 
> ...


Auch wenn deine Ausdrucksweise ein wenig unangebracht ist - im Prinzip hast du Recht. Diese schwachsinnige Antwortmöglichkeit ("Weiß nicht") untertreicht nur die Dummheit der für diesen und die vielen anderen lächerlichen WoW-Votes verantwortlichen Person.



			
				L337N00B am 11.02.2005 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> 5.
> Also 4 zu viel.


Ich korrigiere: Mittlerweile sind es *7* dieser WoW-Polls.
Hoffentlich hört das bald auf......
Das Spiel muss sich irgendwie schädlich auf die Denkfähigkeit auswirken, abers kann ich mir diesen ganzen Schmarrn hier nicht erklären.


----------



## Goldjaeger (17. Februar 2005)

Ich muss L337N00B recht geben. Bei anderen Umfragen zu irgendwelchen Spielen konnte man auch "Dieses Spiel interessiert mich nicht" wählen. Aber da PCGames anscheinend voraussetzt, dass jeder dieses Spiel haben MUSS, kommen natürlich solche Umfragen zu Stande. 
Ich bin froh, dass ich von Anfang an diesen Hype nicht mitgemacht habe. 

Und ein eigener Thread in der Forenübersicht der sich World of Warcraft ist ja wohl mehr als krank


----------



## chief-harkness (17. Februar 2005)

Es ist schon witzig wie ein einziges Spiel so die Gemüter erhitzen kann...

Anscheinend entwickelt sich in der Forenbasis so langsam eine richtige Front - bestehend aus entweder WoW-Hassern oder WoW-Liebhabern.

ich kann über diesen ganzen Kleinkrieg wirklich nur lachen. 
Was eigentlich auch ganz gut ist. Dieser Thread hat mich beispielsweise sehr amüsiert und gefesselt. 

Was diesen Punkt angeht:



			
				BlueLabel am 14.02.2005 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Erklär mir bitte einwas? Warum werden andere Spiele nicht so hochherzlich Willkommen geheissen wie WoW?
> (Alle Features gibts schon seit Jahren in anderen Spielen und nur weil die Entwickler nen scheiß haufen Kohle haben, lässt sich PcGames einfach mal schön bestechen)



Tja, da will ich mal wissen mit welchen überzeugenden Argumenten diese Behauptung untermauert wird.

Über die Verkaufszahlen in den USA brauche ich ja nichts zu erzählen. Der Freimonat ist auch rum - und trotzdem hat  die Playerbase nicht abgenommen.  Also für mich sieht es nicht danach aus, dass WoW zu unrecht sehr viel Aufmerksamkeit verdient.

Allerdings kann ich verstehen, wenn die Berichterstattung manchen auf den Keks geht - nicht mal im Spiegel konnte man dem WoW-Fieber entgehen. Und wenn man das Spiel einfach nicht mag (*gasp* ja liebe Leute, so was soll es auch geben?! habe ich mal irgendwo gehört - mag aber auch nur ein Gerücht sein...hehe), dann wird es einem irgendwann einfach mal zu viel. 

Ist WoW das beste Spiel aller Zeiten. Nun darüber lässt sich streiten. Aber zieht es sehr viele Spieler in seinen Bann? Darüber besteht kein Zweifel - wie Verkaufszahlen und Playerbase belegen. Und darauf begründet sich auch die große Berichterstattung. Schließlich wird gerade darüber geschriebe, was den Großteil der Leser interessiert.


----------



## L337N00B (17. Februar 2005)

L337N00B am 16.02.2005 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich korrigiere: Mittlerweile sind es *7* dieser WoW-Polls.
> Hoffentlich hört das bald auf......



Im übrigen sind es *10*(!)

(Hatte welche übersehen, die schon ein paar Tage älter waren, sind aber alle aus diesem Jahr)
Na, wenn das nicht aufdringlich ist...   
Zumal die meisten dieser Polls den _Besitz dieses Spiels voraussetzen_ (!) und nicht eine klare Wahlmöglichkeit "Interesseirt mich nicht" aufweisen.

Bei einem Spiel das nicht derartig die Community spaltet kann man solch eine Umfragen in geringerem Ausmaß vielleicht machen (Beispiel HL2 mit 4 Votes, die recht unterschiedlich waren und weit auseinanderlagen).
Aber gerade Online-Rollenspiele, dieses alberne Fantasy-Szenario und erst recht dieses Spiel stoßen auf recht geteilte Meinungen, besser gesagt: Es gibt wesentlich mehr, die davon nichts wissen wollen, als solche, die es mögen.

WoW und "Schnappi das kleine Krokodil" *hust* gehören für mich in ein und dieselbe Schublade. Rein statistisch scheint das Interesse hoch zu sein, aber de facto sind die Verantworlichen für den "Erfolg" pubertierende Kiddies, die geschlossen alle diesen Trash kaufen müssen, weil's grad kewl ist.
Der Rest der Bevölkerung kann damit nichts anfangen und ist dementsprechend genervt.  
Ich bin froh, dass den Kids schnell langweilig wird, weshalb schon in Kürze kein Hahn mehr danach kräht.


----------



## TeppsnRappsn (18. Februar 2005)

BlueLabel am 14.02.2005 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Vivi am 10.02.2005 22:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bin voll und ganz deiner meinung,diese ewigen Umfragen über WoW sind echt lästig es gibt so viele andere gute,bessere Spiele über die es mal Umfragen geben sollte.
Ich habs zwar auch noch nich gespielt,wills aber auch nich,weil ich eh nich auf so´n UNREAL zeugs steh


----------



## Vordack (18. Februar 2005)

Leute, im speziellen dieser Noob Typ oder wie der heißt, ích stimme Worrel in glaube ich allen Punkten zu.

Habt ihr ne Ahnung vieviele Polls und News heir gepostet werden die mir am Ar... vorbeigehen? Na und? Dann überlese sie ich einfach, ist doch so einfach.

Ein Forum nur für WOW finde ich auch gut.

1. Können WOW Abhängige sich da ausleben
2. Werden andere nicht WOWer nicht genervt

Und ob dieses Spiel Sonderstatus hat liegt wohl in der Meinung des Individuums. Für mich sicherlich, für viele andere auch, für Dich eher weniger, also lerne doch ganz einfach mal daß was Dich nicht interesiert zu *überlesen*.

Over and out.

P.S. und weiss nicht/Enthaltung ist die Option die nicht WOWer anhacken sollten


----------



## Beast1977 (7. März 2005)

Dem kann ich auch nur zustimmen.

Auf PCGAMES.DE sowie in sämtlichen anderen Foren auch gilt:

Was einem nicht passt, einfach nicht lesen.

Einerseits über WoW aufregen, und andererseits jedes Pixel von der PCGAMES-Website nach "dem einen Spiel" abzusuchen   

Naja, nur wer ein "wirkliches Leben" hat, kann sich wohl die Zeit für sowas nehmen...


----------

